# Camallus worms



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So I have a German Blue Ram in my 29gal Community tank. He seemed to have it pretty badly (Multiple worms protruding from his anus), but none of the other fish seem to have any signs of it. The ram also looks much better after some salt baths. Could I continue to just Salt Bath?

And my Heckelii in my Main tank has a single worm protruding from his Anus, he's been eating just fine and acting normally. Should I be concerned? Or can he just fight it off, no worries?

Thanks for anyhelp


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure there is any fighting off this parasite without meds....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Water changes will certainly help get ride of the nematode's that are loose. Salt won't rid the worms. You need to pick up Levamsole HCl though, that's what you'll need to treat them.

See this post by Mykiss: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Water changes will certainly help get ride of the nematode's that are loose. Salt won't rid the worms. You need to pick up Levamsole HCl though, that's what you'll need to treat them.
> 
> See this post by Mykiss: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


Thanks. Yes I'd suggest removing the worms either via medication or killing the fish. Most will medicate the tank(s) because they don't want to kill their fish. Also, because by the time you see the worms sticking out of the fish, this means that the worms are already at it's reproductive stage and may have already reproduced in the tank. They can easily spread from one tank to the next so be careful about moving nets and livestock from tank to tank. If you need some Levamisole HCl, I've got some available. You can either drop by and pickup or I can mail it to you. Pm me if you are interested. Good luck
________
Asian Cams


----------

